# Cycle Help



## Pastusiak (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi everyone, I've literally just created an account as i've been doing a lot of reading around and found lots of interesting reads! I've decided to create this topic with the hope you guys can give me some advice. Alright so i'm 21 and i've done 3 cycles now. 1) testosterone 500mg/week 12 week 2)Test P Tren A 50mg/50mg eod 8 week 3) Test P Tren A 50mg/100mg eod 8 week.. I'm currently off cycle as of last week as I went to Hideout Festival in Croatia. I didn't feel like i gained an awful lot on my last cycle and i'm wondering if thats because i was dieting down in a caloric deficit? I was kind of hoping that i'd gain more size from it. Can anyone recommend another cycle which will allow me to gain more size. Would switching to the enanthate esters make any difference ?


----------



## Typhus (May 9, 2016)

Pastusiak said:


> I didn't feel like i gained an awful lot on my last cycle and i'm wondering if thats because i was dieting down in a caloric deficit? I was kind of hoping that i'd gain more size from it.


 That's definitely the issue, you won't put on much mass at all if you are on a caloric deficit. It's simple Thermodynamics in that if you have a surplus of energy above your TDEE then your body can use that surplus to build muscle.

In regards to the cycle for good size gains then you can't go wrong with Test and Deca. Some people recommend to run the Test higher than the Deca but you can work out what works best for you. You can also use something like Anadrol, Dianabol or NPP to kickstart the cycle as well if you want to notice anything relatively quickly.

Changing the esters won't really do anything, it will just mean you have to pin less frequently.

Hopefully this was of some help


----------

